# Nexium side effects, any input?



## iNzzane (Jan 9, 2013)

My doc thinks that my Nexium could be the cause of my sudden IBS symptoms. For the last 3-months I'v been experiencing alternating constipation and loose stools. Aswell as stomach discomfort, nausea and a general feeling of sickness. I'm also dizzy (in the middle of the day, problems looking at computer and tv screens). Witch is not good as I'm studying computer-engineering.

The doc told me to try without Nexium for some days, I think this is quiet hard and has delayed it time after time, as my symptoms are manageable and I dont want to enter a bad period or make it worse. But now I'm done with these symptoms, making my days very uncomfortable. And has decided to try some days without the 40mg of Nexium. (Cross my fingers that I dont have IBS and GERD, but only GERD).

The confusing part of this is that i feel "relived" and a sudden improvement when i take my Nexium. (It may be in my head, hard to tell) but this does not make sense if Nexium is the source of my pain. I take the meds in the middle of the day (as this seems to be the best point for me). But my symptoms are at worst in the mornings (witch dont make sense either, as the effects from Nexium should be passing off on that point?) So in theory if Nexium is the problems the complications should occour in the evening? When the new dose is at its max?

Anyone have any input? Or have noticed some side effects of nexium? I'v currently been om Nexium for the past 3 years, and I'm 20 year old male.


----------



## Anne Harmon (Jan 20, 2014)

i took nexum for 6 weeks heart burn my dr told me to take it it caused me to have legs numbess and hand numbness and muscle weak ness it block b 12 which causes this problem , blood test and urine test showed this. i was told i now have low stomach acid and this has caused carsinod tumors in my stomach ,also i have weaken bones my back has siatic pain and my disk are compressing this too was brought on by nexium it cause brittle bone im in pain right now but cant take any thing because im having another carsiond removed this week my dr has to remove all these tumoe a few at a time to stop the hormones they release so they dont spread, then i can get my back worked on with a neo surgeon,aslo my lower intestine across my pelvis hip to hip leangth mild swelling and buring feeling this too is because of nexium blocking b12 and D causing imflamation very pain ful


----------

